# Here's a Deal That Won't Last



## 4ssss (May 21, 2018)

https://maine.craigslist.org/tls/d/precision-lathe/6594732120.html


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 21, 2018)

Damn! I'm sitting in a puddle of saliva.


----------

